# All Male Peacock/Haps and Frontosa mix?



## woadito (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi all. I am thinking of setting up a 125G tank but cannot make up my mind on wether to go with a colony of Fronts or all male Peacocks/Haps. Has anybody done or seen a mix of these 2 work out?I am thinking of maybe a small colony of 4-6 frontosas and maybe 6-8 Peacock/Haps.

Would female frontosas affect the male peacocks and haps? 
If I choose to go all male, what would be the best way to stock it? Is it wise to get sub adults that are showing colours and are guaranteed males or buy full grown and colored up fishes?


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

I had a front with some haps and peacocks once upon a time and did ok. I am not sure about a colony though. Most of the peacocks were not very aggressive.


----------



## Sheribobbins (Jan 13, 2010)

I had 4 fronts mixed with different types of peacocks and haps as well as a few mbuna in a holding take for a while and i never had problems. I had haps bigger than the fronts and fish smaller they never bugged each other. I think there are a few no no's in this hobby but the best part is trying things out and seeing if they work.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

My experience with combining Tangs and Malawi was survive but not thrive. No one died. But the Tangs were not happy.

I had a tret, leleupi and calvus with haps and peacocks. If I had not seen their "normal" or "happy" behavior in the Tang community tank, I might have thought they were fine with the Malawi, but they really were unhappy.


----------

